# Meet Melvin the Dwarf Himalayan



## Mouchois (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi there!
My name is Rone and my kitty is Melvin the Dwarf Himalayan. 
He has his own website, but I am currently conducting a fundraiser on it until Jan. 2nd, so I won't link to it (I don't want y'all to think I'm trying to solicit for money).

What I can do is share Melvin's YouTube (http://www.youtube.com/user/MouchoisCat) with all of you, of which I upload new videos to daily.

As soon as January 2nd rolls around, I'll be sure to post Melvin's website so that you can go and see all of his adorable pictures, but until then, I will just tell you his story and you'll have to make due with his adorable videos!

Melvin was bred as a "teacup" Himalayan through a backyard breeder in Florida. I had found him on Craigslist for $50 and instantly fell in love. I was excited about such a great deal on such an adorable kitten, then we went and met with his breeder. I could tell that it was bad news. Melvin was kept in a cage, covered in his own poop, and barely over 9 ounces at 3 months old. I felt that I now NEEDED to take Melvin home with us.
We took him home, then slowly found out how many problems he actually had. We ended up spending well over $3000 in veterinary bills to have all kinds of tests done on him. So far we know that he is blind in one eye, has severe growth retardation, severely misshapen teeth and also seizure problems (probably something neurological). He also has a heart murmur. Thankfully, though, he was able to be taken care of and he is now happy and healthy and fully grown at 6 pounds (of which he needs to lose two pounds to be considered the correct weight).

His sister Zoey is 5 months younger than him and already passing him in size. He's my baby, my little celebrity (well, to me, at least) and I couldn't live without him!

Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

Haha, I watched the video of him getting a bath, I love how he just sits there, so cute!


----------



## himikitty (Dec 15, 2009)

melvin is fortunate.. he has you to take care of him  he's lovely.. & so tiny!!


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

How cute!


----------

